# Does anyone make.................



## HAT1701D (Mar 18, 2000)

In 1/72 scale the following aftermarket items;

1.) To convert an SR-71A into an SR-71B?

2.) To convert an SR-71 or YF-12 into the A-12?

Thanks for any help that can be provided.

HAT1701D


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I think the Italeri SR-71 has parts to make the A-12 or B version in the box? Same with the 1/48 kit.


----------



## HAT1701D (Mar 18, 2000)

Thank you for that info.....

I'll look into it.

HAT1701D


----------



## MightyMax (Jan 21, 2000)

What scale are we talking? Italeri make/made both 1/48 and 1/72 kits. I have the Testors boxings in 1/48 one is an SR-71 the othe a YF-12.

Max Bryant


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

I think a couple of those kits from Testors/Italerie were disconinued about 10 years ago and if that's the case then you'll have to find what you want on ebay or some other second hand web site.


----------



## HAT1701D (Mar 18, 2000)

Thanks guys......

I'm talking 1/72. I currently have the YF-12 and SR-71 in 1/72 scale......

I found a web page with pretty good information from one guy ( and pics ) of his conversion of an SR-71 to an A-12 for refference....Toby Nelson is his name. Nice build too......

http://hsfeatures.com/features04/a12blackbirdtb_1.htm

Looks like I'll be hitting ebay and such kits.

HAT1701D


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

In the December 2003 issue of Fine Scale Modeler, then senior editor Paul Boyer wrote an article on kitbashing a SR-71A and YF-12A to make an A-12 in 1/72. He used the Italeri kits for this plane bash. If you have access to FSM's online archive, it might be there.

The only SR-71B model I ever saw was in the 1/48 SR-71 kit where you had the option of building the A or B models. Sorry that I can't be any help to you in that.


----------



## HAT1701D (Mar 18, 2000)

That's fine...I'm trying to get my "ducks in a row" so to speak right now.

I'm wanting to do something, getting the itch to build another decent, large project. I'm thinking a lineage tribute to the Blackbird and it's variants and Kelly Johnson. Ofcourse...to do it right, I would have to add in both the A-12B Titanium Goose and the SR-71C...BUT that would be getting plain anal.....I would like to atleast have the A-12, YF-12, SR-71 ( done in the M-21/D-21 pairing ) and an SR-71B...perhaps an SR-71 minus the D-21 as well.

But at this point...it's all about lining up materials.

HAT1701D


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

I have 3 books on the Blackbirds and the SR-71 never carried the D-21, just the modified A-12 aka the M-21. All those kits that show an SR-71 with the D-21 mounted on top are WRONG!! Just in case you already did not know.


----------



## HAT1701D (Mar 18, 2000)

Yeah...your right Irishtrek. That's one of those things that is so fun with the 1/72 scale kits that provide the D-21...and ontop of that.......Of the two A-12s that carried the D-21...only one was actually used for the 4 seperation tests and ofcourse it was destroyed on the 4th and final attempt. 
On a very interresting side note for Blackbird modelers......

http://www.habu.org/sr-71/17959.html

Tail number 959 @ Habu.org..By the way..the most wicked site for the history in pics ( and other things Blackbird ).....Notice the tailboom extension with camera/ECM equipment. It appears to have had limited articulation as well....in one photograph...it has a slight downward angle realitive to the airframe, fuselage. In the ground photo...it is DISTINCTLY angled UP...perhaps a precaution for takeoffs and landings and the noseup attitude?.......Would be a very nifty modeling challenge.

But, Habu.org shows many potential tail numbers and scheme variations...especially on the flightline photo of the A-12's at Groomlake. What a "family" picture.

HAT1701D


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

The tail on 959 was designed and built for the tail to move up for take offs and landings and I want to say move down for the drag chute to have clearance when deployed. I'll have to check one of the books I got on the Blackbird.


----------



## HAT1701D (Mar 18, 2000)

I went digging in my "storage yard"....Forgot exactly what I had in there. I knew I had the YF-12 in 1/72 and the Revel SR-71 with D-21..WHAT I came across much to my surprise though was a Hasegawa 1/72 SR-71 as well. So I've allready got some good starting point's.

I found another site that list's the best source for an "A-12" nose as Italeri's 1/72 scale SR-71 ( which also happens to come with a D-21 ). The site states that the nose and cockpit is so close in lines and contours that it should have been marketed as an A-12 instead of the SR...So, I found a website that has it and another YF-12 in stock. Being that both are Italeri kits...they would probably be the best for a basis of cut and combo...and ofcourse...the obvious one to mount the D-21 on.

Time to do some ordering.

Thanks for looking that up for me if you can Irishtrek. I have the book Lockheed Blackbirds.....I do not recall pics of that modification. I might take the Revell SR and try the boom mod OR get ambitious and try to turn it into a B model.....I only really need one A variant for this...and I remember building the Hasegawa kit when I was 13. What a jewel. I am very surprised that I forgot I had it in my stash...BUT with epilepsy...sometimes a regular day becomes Christmas. Things can get wiped from your mind.

HAT1701D


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

I was right the tail on 959,aka big tail, does move down for the drag chute to have clearance when landing.
there is even a photo on page 71 in the booke SR-71 Blavkbird by James Goodall published by Squadron/Signal publications copyright 1995.
The tail moves a total of 8.5 degrees all toll.


----------

